# ¡Felicitaciones al moderadiólogo fsabroso!



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Holas!

Acabo de darme cuenta de que ahora eres moderador, paisano. Mis más sinceras felicitaciones y los más sinceros deseos de que sigas aportando y apoyando a todos como hasta ahora.

Un abrazo,


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me complace mucho unirme a estas merecidas felicitaciones. Celebro que alguien tan inteligente y tan agradable como Fsabroso sea uno de los nuevos moderadores de WordReference.  ¡Es una gran adición al foro!!!

Aprovecho para felicitar también a todo el maravilloso equipo de moderadores .... son sencillamente extraordinarios.  Mi admiración y gratitud para ustedes.

Un cubano y cariñoso abrazo desde Miami 
Soledad


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Vérsiale, pues!  Haber sabido una que esta clase de hilos se podían abrir... 

Nada, felicidades para el moderrrradiólogo más *f*reakin' *sabroso* de todo el foro! Aunque, cabe la pregunta... quién le habrá pasado la lengua a él? 

Ok, ok, seriedad, señores, que ahora tenemos medallas... Oye, y por cierto, qué tiene que hacer una pa' que la condecoren ansina?  

Me uno a la solita con más swing que Cuba ha visto nacer, en unas calurientas felicitaciones tanto a nuestro flamante moderéitor peruano, como a los mods de más tiempecito, fantásticos y overworked beings que tanto se esfuerzan, para que podamos disfrutar de los mejores foros de idiomas que existen.

Mira, y... ¿se vale si traigo unas "birras" a la fiesta? Digo, porque en mi tierra, rumba sin caña no es rumba!  

(Lo malo es que el link a las fotos de la Polar no me sale bien... ¿Será que luego te puedo estrenar, fastidiándote para que me ayudes con eso?  )

 *¡¡FELICIDADES, COMPADRE!!* ​


----------



## Sparrow22

*ay.... despuès de Venezuelan Sweetie no se puede ya escribir nada màs con ingenio  , se lo llevò todo para Caracas !!!!!!!* 

*Fèlix: no una, sino mil millones de felicitaciones, si no sos mèdico y sabès tanto, lo que serìa si realmente fueras un DOC !!!!!!!!!! *

*Particularmente, mil gracias por las ayudas que brindas (y me brindaste) y tambièn congrats por lo de moderator, wow, recièn me doy cuenta !!!!!!!*

*Multipliquemos entonces las FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!*


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, moderator!


----------



## lazarus1907

Siempre he tenido debilidad con el Terminator de la película.  
¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ajá!  Ya conseguí las cañitas...  Qué prefieres, irte con la negra, con la catira ice, o con la solera?  O si quieres la historia...

Salud!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Amigos,

Erasmo, muchas gracias por iniciar esto, y a todos ustedes por las felicitaciones, recien noté este hilo,  gracias a Venezuelan_Sweetie, que espero mantenga bien frias esas cervezitas porque por aquí siempre hace calor.

Un abrazo a todos Ustedes, y muchas gracias, ya que con su participación aprendo algo mas cada dia.

Saludos.

Fsabroso.


----------



## Bienvenidos

This year I get an "F" for punctuality  

To the super-mod, fsabroso: thank you so much for everything. I don't think all of the praise I have for you can be expressed in this many words, so, to spare you from reading an essay written about your moderatorial and linguistic talent, I'll just say "thanks!" for everything!


----------



## colombo-aussie

Falto yo,

Hey fsabroso, no te ibas a escapar de mis felicitaciones. Solo espero que este sea el comienzo de una nueva etapa como moderador y sigas dejando tus enseñansas para que foreros como yo las aprovechemos. Te mando un fuerte abrazo y ojala las cervesitas de venezuela sweetie alcancen para mi......cya


----------



## Cereth

Hey no habia notado que eres moderador...muchas felicidades.
Siempre eres atento y das respuestas inteligentes, enhorabuena Radiólogo fsabroso ^_^


----------

